# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Dr. Frank Eichhorn in Augsburg

## pattaschon

*Selbsthilfegruppe* *Prostatakrebs* *Augsburg* 
       Schirmherrin: 
       PD Dr. med. Dorothea Weckermann,                                 
leitende Oberärztin am Klinikum Augsburg

*Einladung* *
* Zum Vortrag von  
 Herrn Dr. Frank Eichhorn Bad Reichenhall 
 Urologe und Naturheilkundler


*Thema:* *
* *Das androgen-unabhängige Prostatakarzinom  eine kontrollierbare chronische Erkrankung?*


*Donnerstag, 07.06.2007 19.00 Uhr* *
* *Ort: Haus Tobias, Stenglinstraße 7, Augsburg 


* **Herr Dr. Eichhorn hat sich als Urologe auf Prostatakrebs spezialisiert und pflegt einen engen Kontakt zu dem Gründer des  Prostate Cancer Research Institut (PCRI) und Autor des Buches  Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs, Herrn Dr. Strum, Onkologe . 

  Dr. Eichhorn ist den Mitgliedern des Bundesverbandes Prostata-krebs-Selbsthilfe durch Seminare bestens bekannt.

  Die Selbsthilfegruppe Augsburg freut sich, Herrn Dr. Eichhorn schon zum 2. Male als Referenten begrüßen zu dürfen. Nach dem Vortrag werden 2 ausgewählte Fallbeispiele besprochen und Herr Dr. Eichhorn steht für weitere Fragen zur Verfügung.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Pattochon. Das ist eine sehr interessante Ankündigung. Leider wird die Mehrzahl der Forumleser da nicht hinkommen können. Für Autofahrten zu weit, und die Bundesbahn zu teuer. Die meisten von uns sind Rentner, die von Jahr zu Jahr ärmer werden.
Bei anderem Anlass hatte ich mal angeregt, dass man von interessanten Vorträgen Videos oder Skripten oder Rezensionen anfertigen und gegen Kostenerstattung  (u.U.auch einen Bonus für Verfasser enthaltend) an Interessierte in anderen Ländern versenden könnte.  Vielleicht macht Ihr den Anfang?
Gruss und frohe Ostertage wünscht Reinardo

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo pattaschon, hallo Mitglieder der Augsburger Selbsthilfegruppe!

Wir hier im hohen Norden möchten ebenfalls (wie von Reinardo angeregt) um ein ausführliches Protokoll - in welcher Form auch immer -  bitten. Natürlich gegen Unkostenerstattung.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Leider wird die Mehrzahl der Forumleser da nicht hinkommen können. Für Autofahrten zu weit, und die Bundesbahn zu teuer. Die meisten von uns sind Rentner, die von Jahr zu Jahr ärmer werden.


Nun ja, nicht jeder verarmte Rentner wohnt in Spanien.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Verarmte Rentner*

Hallo Winfried, geschätzter Forumsaktivist,

wir alle kennen Dein schnelles Erfassen von bedrohlichen Situationen. Aber jetzt muß ich einfach mal dazwischen hauen. Kennst Du die Hintergründe, warum unser Reinardo auch einen Wohnsitz in Spanien angibt? Ich kenne sie nicht; aber es könnten aus dem Ablauf eines 70-jährigen Lebens herrührende Gründe sein. Ich erinnere mich, daß Reinardo mal von einer auch im hohen Alter noch möglichen neuen Verbindung mit einem geliebten Menschen sprach. Möglich, daß da im fernen Spanien noch ein kleiner Teil früher mal erspartes Altersruhegeld schlummert, das man heute nicht mehr so leicht versilbern kann, um nicht evtl. Verluste zu erleiden. Bitte, Winfried, verzeih mir meine spontane Reaktion für die nach meiner Meinung vielleicht zu unrecht von Dir hineingeworfenene Bemerkung. Aber Du bist schon länger im Forum; vielleicht kannst Du alles besser beurteilen. Dann tuts mir leid, wenn ich Dich so heftig angepackt habe, denn ich glaube, daß Du eigentlich auch ein sentimentaler Hund bist. 

*"Ich behaupte, wenn alle Menschen wüssten, was sie voneinander sagen, es nicht vier Freunde auf der Welt gäbe."  * (Blaise Pascal)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hutschi und Winfried,

das o am Ende könnte ja auch ein Grund dafür sein!

Ich kann jedem dem es möglich ist, auch dir Winfried, den Vortrag empfehlen, ich kenne ihn und bin begeistert. Gerade wenn man Therapieprobleme hat, kann man sich gute Anregungen holen, Fragen stellen und Kontakt aufnehmen. Mit niedergelassenen erfahrenen Ärzten kann ich mehr anfangen, als mit fernen sogenannten Kapazitäten.
Bei meiner "Therapie" unter den Voraussetzungen, hat Dr. Eichhorn diese momentan bestätigt.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Kennst Du die Hintergründe, warum unser Reinardo auch einen Wohnsitz in Spanien angibt? ...


Nein, ich kenne keine Details. Ich stelle mir Reinardo braun gebrannt mit einer Flasche Rotwein aus der Region an einem der zahlreichen Pools in und um *Moraira* vor.

Die Spanier sammeln mit großem Erfolg die Ersparnisse deutscher, englischer und sonstiger Ruheständler ein. Mit diesem Geld bauen sie Häuserblock um Häuserblock ihre ehemals schöne Küste zu. Das ist eine ziemliche Katastrophe, nicht zuletzt für die Umwelt. Spanien ist dasjenige europäische Land mit dem am schnellsten wachsenden Energieverbrauch, weil schließlich jedes Kabuff eine Klimaanlage braucht. Außerdem leidet Spanien an chronischem Wassermangel. Dazu passen die vielen neu gebauten Golfplätze, die natürlich bewässert werden müssen, ganz prima. Immobilien an der spanischen Mittelmeerküste sind übrigens nach wie vor stark gefragt und werden zu spitzenmäßigen Preisen gehandelt. Wenn ich dort Grundbesitz hätte, würde ich sofort verkaufen, denn irgendwann platzt auch diese Blase.

Schwer beeindruckt hat mich übrigens das hier:



Das sind ja schon fast nordamerikanische Qualitätsstandards. Zum Glück regnet es in Spanien eher selten. Nach einem Regenschauer wird es wahrscheinlich mehrere Wochen dauern, bis unser Reinardo wieder online ist.

Übrigens, Hutschi, beim Aldi gibt's für 4,99 einen spitzenmäßigen spanischen Wein mit 14,5 Umdrehungen. Man muss also gar nicht nach Spanien fliegen, wenn man sich mal die Kante geben will.





> Ich kann jedem dem es möglich ist, auch dir Winfried, den Vortrag empfehlen ...


Nun ist der Vortrag ja erst am 7. Juni. Soweit im Voraus plane ich nicht mehr. Wer weiß, ob ich dann noch lebe. In meiner Situation kauft man sich keine grünen Bananen mehr. Schauen wir mal, wenn ich noch lebe und Zeit finde binde ich mir vielleicht die 440km hin und zurück ans Bein.

WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Winfrieds Beschreibung finde ich super. Das Bild von der Aussenverkabelung ist keine Ausnahme, sondern in den Altstaedten die Regel. In den Häusern ist es nicht besser: die Kabelführung ohne System und unterdimensioniert, so dass bei modernen Grossgeräten oft die Sicherung durchgeht. Ich besitze nur ein bescheidenes Reihenhaus in einer der vielen Urbanisationen, noch für DM gekauft. Im ausgebauten Untergeschoss wohnt mein Ziehsohn, der in Deutschland verschuldet und arbeitslos war. In Spanien ist er schuldenfrei (weil er dort keinen Kredit bekommt) und Arbeit hat er auch genug als Poolpfleger und Mann für alle Fälle.  Es wird an der Costa viel gebaut, aber es gibt auch  keine Arbeitslosigkeit. Der Unterhalt eines Autos ist halb so teuer, private Krankenversicherungen sind leichter zu haben, der Staat zockt nicht in dem Masse abwie bei uns. Auch was Schwarzarbeit und Schwarzgeld anbelangt, gehen die Uhren in Spanien langsamer. 
Ich sitze auch nicht braungebrannt am Pool und schlürfe Rotwein, sondern treibe mich vorzugsweise auf Flohmärkten herum und suche und kaufe Bücher in allerlei Sprachen, zum Schrecken meiner Frau, weil ich alles mit Büchern vollstelle.  Da fühle ich mich dann wie Don Quichote, dem man ja auch die Ritterromane ausreden wollte. 
Winfried spricht in letzter Zeit häufiger vom Tod und vom "Nicht-mehr-erleben".  Nun ist aber Winfried  kein Mensch, der aufgibt, sondern einer, der immer wieder einen Weg findet, dem Teufel von der Schippe zu springen. So schnell stirbt man auch mit Prostatakrebs nicht. Überhaupt braucht es zum Sterben auch der "Einwilligung"´. Das Sichaufgeben.  Das kann ich in seinen  Beiträgen zu den Problemen anderer Betroffener nicht erkennen. Nein, Winfried wird noch lange leben.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Galgenhumor*

Hallo Winfried,
Du erinnerst mich an einen Skatspieler, der immer, wenn er das Spiel hatte und die Karte nichts taugte meinte: "Schön hängt der Vater am Galgen, grad als wenn er lachte". Wenn einer so einen Galgenhumor hat, wie Du, alter Kämpfer, dann wird der doch mit so einem albernen PCa fertig werden.
Zitat: *Winfried : "*In meiner Situation kauft man sich keine grünen Bananen mehr".
Mensch, mach doch keinen Scheiß. In Botswana, das ich  Dir nur bestens empfehlen kann, kommst Du hoffentlich endlich auf andere Gedanken. Wenn Du da frühmorgens, bevor die Sonne aufgeht oder aber nachts, wenn alle Katzen grau sind, die Tierwelt belauschst und beobachtest, wirst Du bestimmt von diesem grenzenlosen Verlangen erfaßt, dies und noch viel mehr kennen lernen zu wollen. Du glaubst garnicht, was da Lebensgeister in Gang gesetzt werden, von deren Existenz Du bisher keine Ahnung hattest. Laß Dich überraschen. Das wünscht Dir von ganzem Herzen H.H.

*"Die Herrschaft über den Augenblick ist die Herrschaft über das Leben"       * (Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Zellophan100

Zu dem von WinfriedW am 09.04.07 geposteten Bild,



das mich auch beeindruckt hat, noch folgende Frage: Welches ist hier das Kabel für die DSL- oder Internetleitung, damit der Hausbesitzer auch in Spanien dieses Forum lesen kann? Ich hoffe, dass Reinardo in dieser Hinsicht keine Probleme hat -- auch bei Regen ...
Sonnige Grüße aus Deutschland
Stefan

----------


## pattaschon

Liebe Freunde,

einige von Euch hatten Interesse an einer Dokumentation des Vortrags von Dr. Eichhorn in Augsburg gezeigt. Die DVD mit dem Mitschnitt des gesamten Vortrages in einer Länge von 100 Minuten ist fertig.

Wer sie möchte, kann sie bei mir gegen Erstattung der Unkosten in Höhe von 8,00 Euro bestellen. 

Schöne Grüße
pattaschon

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Pattaschon,

ich habe gerade bestellt. Ich finde, das ist eine sehr gute Initative.

Danke

Wolfgang

----------

